# Homemade stabilizer weights



## Bowpro-295 (Jul 30, 2013)

Those look really nice 1/4 hole or 5/16


----------



## Garbrecht40 (Jun 4, 2014)

Thanks! It's a 5/16 hole through countersunk and then brought so desired width and depth with a boring bar


----------



## Bowpro-295 (Jul 30, 2013)

That's awesome and look great I might have to try and make some some day hard being busy. How many did you make?


----------



## Garbrecht40 (Jun 4, 2014)

I made around 30 of the 1oz and ran off a few 3 oz but haven't had a lot of time lately to do more. Thanks again on the feedback!!


----------



## Bowpro-295 (Jul 30, 2013)

Can't wait to see some pics on a stabalizer set up


----------



## Garbrecht40 (Jun 4, 2014)

I can post some tomorrow when I get some time after I pick the bow up. Just had my new cams and strings put on my alpha elite I'm a happy camper :thumbs_up


----------



## Garbrecht40 (Jun 4, 2014)

Not the greatest pictures by far but you can somewhat see what they look like setup


----------



## Bnbfishin (Apr 25, 2004)

You should talk to Jeff about selling him some of those. I don't know what he pays now or if it would be financially beneficial.


Garbrecht40 said:


> I made around 30 of the 1oz and ran off a few 3 oz but haven't had a lot of time lately to do more. Thanks again on the feedback!!


----------



## Bowpro-295 (Jul 30, 2013)

Those look really good thanks for sharing


----------



## BikiBoki (Aug 4, 2014)

Beautiful!! Some people just amaze me with their ability...........you're one.

Bill


----------



## Garbrecht40 (Jun 4, 2014)

I just made them due to not having the time to drive almost 2 hrs to buy them and that is my occupation so I had access to equipment. Thanks for all the feedback guys I tweaked the design a little but not a lot Jeff Keller from archers quest is the one that originally designed these which is who bnbfishin is speaking of. Bnbfishin Jeff is a great guy helped with my whole setup and answered many questions am VERY happy with the AQ Rods!


----------



## onyx48166 (Feb 9, 2011)

Nice


----------



## Jona (Mar 20, 2014)

Very nice, if u decide u want to sell some of them


----------



## Garbrecht40 (Jun 4, 2014)

Haha thanks guys


----------



## waldopepper (Jul 29, 2014)

Very nice work. I am a hobby machinist and I like what I seeing. Problem for me now is I don't have any stainless laying around. Always something new to buy...


----------



## Garbrecht40 (Jun 4, 2014)

waldopepper said:


> Very nice work. I am a hobby machinist and I like what I seeing. Problem for me now is I don't have any stainless laying around. Always something new to buy...


Thanks, I Agree with you there and stainless is one of the more expensive materials also which is kind of a bummer.


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

those look good


----------



## Scottie_p74 (Oct 29, 2012)

How did you make them. Do you have a small metal laeth at home?


----------



## waldopepper (Jul 29, 2014)

Will a stabilizer like this help steady your aim ? How do you know how much weight to add ? And how long does the stabilizer need to be ?


----------



## Garbrecht40 (Jun 4, 2014)

Scottie I am a CNC machinist and these were made on a CNC lathe way faster and each part comes out exactly the same. Waldopepper there is many threads that will answer your question but in short it's preference on length and with the weight you have to mess with it and see what balances best for your setup.


----------



## Pittstate23 (Dec 27, 2010)

Those things are sharp!


----------

